# Waking a notebook whilst closed with hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: NONE



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 8, 2021)

HP 2012 120W Advanced Docking Station with DisplayPort x2, each connected to a Philips 271P4QPJKEB/00. 

HP EliteBook 8570p | <https://bsd-hardware.info/?computer=6fbb1f806232>

```
% sysctl hw.acpi.lid_switch_state
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: NONE
%
```

I dock the notebook then, without opening the case, I press the power button on the docking station. 

The computer wakes, then sleeps. 

What might cause the unwanted sleep? 

I see nothing relevant in BIOS.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2021)

The man page is a little light on the details but you may need acpi_dock(4). There's also a acpi_hp(4) but I'm not sure if it applies to this laptop.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 8, 2021)

Thanks. 

I can load both modules. 

`cat /dev/hpcmi` does not work, which does not bother me (for an experimental driver). 

I'll test probably next week.


```
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # kldstat | grep hp
51    1 0xffffffff83ba2000     3278 acpi_hp.ko
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # cat /dev/hpcmi
cat: /dev/hpcmi: Cannot allocate memory
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # sysctl dev.acpi_hp.0.cmi_detail=1
dev.acpi_hp.0.cmi_detail: 0 -> 1
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # cat /dev/hpcmi
cat: /dev/hpcmi: Cannot allocate memory
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # sysctl dev.acpi_hp.0.cmi_detail=7
dev.acpi_hp.0.cmi_detail: 1 -> 7
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # cat /dev/hpcmi
cat: /dev/hpcmi: Cannot allocate memory
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # kldload acpi_dock
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ #
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 16, 2021)

SirDice said:


> … you may need acpi_dock(4). …



No improvement, unfortunately.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 18, 2021)

I can't see anything in System Settings (KDE Plasma) that might cause the sleep:


----------

